#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Problemas ao montar partição

## vonlinkerstain

Olá pessoal tudo bem?
Toda vez que eu dou boot no meu micro, ele exibe um erro ao tentar montar a partição raid que eu tenho aqui.

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md1,
or too many mounted file systems
(could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
ai ele sugere que eu faça um 
e2fsk -b 8139
só que ao fazer isso, ele exibe um erro dizendo que a minha partição não é uma ext2, e na verdade ela não é mesmo, ela é uma ext3

Alguém ai sabe resolver isso?

----------

Hum.
Cara pode ser que tenha ido pro saco o superblock, que eh parte onde eh guardada as informacoes sobre as particoes. Ai se tu tiver o backup dela pode restaurar com o dd, se nao nao rola. 
Tenta montar na mao depois que inicializar, e ve o erro que da.
Tu pode para corrigir usar o fsck , ou melhor tentar corrigir, pq ele vai tentar.

Att.,

Rodrigo Ferreira

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Pelo manos na lista de partições do fdisk ta tudo certinho...

Já já eu posto o erro que dá qdo eu tenho montar elas na mão..

----------


## vonlinkerstain

vamos lá... 
Esses são os erros
1) ao tentar montar
petrol:/home/dirceu# mount /dev/md1
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md1,
or too many mounted file systems
(could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)

2) Ao tentar passar um fsck
petrol:/home/dirceu# fsck /dev/md1
fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
e2fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
fsck.ext3: Argumento inválido while trying to open /dev/md1

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

Alguma idéia?
Agradeço desde já...

----------


## gmlinux

como esta o status do seu raid? ele esta ativo e operante sem mensagens de erro?

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Como assim o status do meu raid?
Isso é feito em duas partições de HDs ides.
Um deles está funcionando o linux (agora) e o outro eu uso pra back up.
Só que esta partição raid não está montando.

----------


## gmlinux

> Como assim o status do meu raid?
> Isso é feito em duas partições de HDs ides.
> Um deles está funcionando o linux (agora) e o outro eu uso pra back up.
> Só que esta partição raid não está montando.


Posta para nós a saida dos comandos:
cat /etc/raidtab
cat /proc/mdstat

----------


## vonlinkerstain

[email protected]:~$ cat /etc/raidtab
raiddev /dev/md0
raid-level 0
nr-raid-disks 2
persistent-superblock 1
chunk-size 32
device /dev/hda2
raid-disk 0
device /dev/hdc2
raid-disk 1
raiddev /dev/md1
raid-level 0
nr-raid-disks 2
persistent-superblock 1
chunk-size 32
device /dev/hda3
raid-disk 0
device /dev/hdc3
raid-disk [email protected]:~$ cat /proc/mdstat
Personalities : [raid0]
unused devices: <none>


Isto daqui é com o kernel que não conseguia montar o raid (Quando ele funcionava) depois eu posto o mdstat com o kernel que conseguia.

----------


## fdotta

teu raid é por software nao? e que riad vc esta montando (0,1,...,5)... ops 5 nao da vc so tem 2 discos, correto???

[] Dotta

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Isso, raid 0 por software, com dois discos

/proc/mdstat com o kernel que montava o raid qdo ele funcionava...


[email protected]:~$ cat /proc/mdstat
Personalities :
read_ahead not set
unused devices: <none>
[email protected]:~$

----------


## fdotta

cara eu acho q seu superblock foi para o espaco...  :Embarrassment:  vc tem backup??? 8O

deixa eu te perguntar uma coisa... o RAID 0 via software em discos ide faz direfenca na velocidade de acesso as discos??? fica mais rapido???

Eu tenho varias maquinas com RAID 0 e 5, mas sao todos discos scsi(ultra320) com raid por hardware em placas adaptec com 256 mb de cache. Fazer raid 0 nisso é um foguete muuuuiiiito rapido eu consigo em 0 +/- 620 MB/s e em 5 +/- 500 MB/s de acesso a disco. Gostaria de testar um por software em discos ide...

[] Dotta :twisted:

----------


## slice

> Olá pessoal tudo bem?
> Toda vez que eu dou boot no meu micro, ele exibe um erro ao tentar montar a partição raid que eu tenho aqui.
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md1,
> or too many mounted file systems
> (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
> ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
> ai ele sugere que eu faça um 
> e2fsk -b 8139
> ...


fala cara, blz?!
também apanhei pra colocar meu raid via software pra funfar corretamente, mas vamos lá...

Obs.: teu superblock naun foi pro espaço naun  :Smile: 

vc configurou teu /etc/raidtab corretamente???
está ativando o raidtools antes de mais nada???
esperimente criar um script assim em /etc/rc.d/rc.raid:

#!/bin/bash
raidstart --all
mount -t ext3 /dev/md1 /mnt/mount_point
#isso vai ativar o raidtools antes de montar as partições do teu raid

e o raidtab como segue abaixo:

raiddev /dev/md1
raid-level 1 #0=stripping, 1=mirroring
nr-raid-disks 2
persistent-superblock 1
chunk-size 8

device /dev/hda1
raid-disk 0
device /dev/hdb1
raid-disk 1

Obs.: as partições /dev/hda1 e /dev/hdb1 devem ter o mesmo tamanho...

com isso seu raid deve começar à funfar belezinha...

flw!

Slice

----------


## slice

> cara eu acho q seu superblock foi para o espaco...  vc tem backup??? 8O
> 
> deixa eu te perguntar uma coisa... o RAID 0 via software em discos ide faz direfenca na velocidade de acesso as discos??? fica mais rapido???
> 
> Eu tenho varias maquinas com RAID 0 e 5, mas sao todos discos scsi(ultra320) com raid por hardware em placas adaptec com 256 mb de cache. Fazer raid 0 nisso é um foguete muuuuiiiito rapido eu consigo em 0 +/- 620 MB/s e em 5 +/- 500 MB/s de acesso a disco. Gostaria de testar um por software em discos ide...
> 
> [] Dotta :twisted:


é meio difícil vc igualar em desempenho hd's ide com hd's scsi, mas na mesma proporção que teus hd's scsi aumentam de performance usando raid, os teus hd's ide vão aumentar também...

[]'s

Slice

----------


## fdotta

q a comparacao de hd scsi com ide é ridiculo eu sei... em quanto o mais rapidos dos ide atinge hoje um 80Mb/s e um scsi antido atinge 160 MB/s, nao precisa dizer mais nada, so queira saber se o raid por software funciona razovelmnet legal, ja q sei q por software é mais lento que por hardware.


[] Dotta :twisted:

----------


## slice

se tua maquina tiver bastante ram, naun terá diferença naun... mas se tiver pouca ram, aí vc sentirá a diferença... mas se preferir, uma controladora raid para hd's ide naun é cara naun..

flw!

Slice

----------


## fdotta

na verdade nao estou ṕrecisando de raid nao... so quero testar uma uma maquina velha que tenho em minha casa (K7 700 com 256 MB de ram) sera que da????

[] Dotta :twisted:

----------


## gmlinux

> [email protected]:~$ cat /etc/raidtab
> raiddev /dev/md0
> raid-level 0
> nr-raid-disks 2
> persistent-superblock 1
> chunk-size 32
> device /dev/hda2
> raid-disk 0
> device /dev/hdc2
> ...


Como vc possui 2 raids 0, se antes estava funcionando ambos, se agora estiver funcionando somente o md0, realmente vc pode ter um problema se sistema de arquivo ou erro nas mídias, como este nível de raid não oferece redundância, somente performance, um erro na mídia é fatal... :Frown:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> na verdade nao estou ṕrecisando de raid nao... so quero testar uma uma maquina velha que tenho em minha casa (K7 700 com 256 MB de ram) sera que da????
> 
> [] Dotta :twisted:


Dá sim, com certeza...


Demais:

Como saber se o erro é de superblock?

----------


## slice

> na verdade nao estou ṕrecisando de raid nao... so quero testar uma uma maquina velha que tenho em minha casa (K7 700 com 256 MB de ram) sera que da????
> 
> [] Dotta :twisted:


com certeza dá sim, já fiz raid0 e raid1 com pentium 233Mhz 32Mbram, logico que usando poucos serviços na maquina, era meu servidor de backups...
com uma maquina melhor e 256Mbram, vai funfar legal...

tenta lá, se precisar de alguma coisa, posta aê pra gente.

[]'s

Slice

----------


## fdotta

qual seria a performance (aproximada é claro) de dois discos udma que transferem 66 MB/s montados em raid0 pro software. seriam ums 110 MB/s ?

[] Dotta :twisted:

----------


## slice

é mais ou menos isso vc tem um ganho de 70~80%, e como disse, eu tinha poucos serviços rodando na maquina quando tinha raid0 configurado e minha maquina é bem antiga.
com sua maquina pode ser que este ganho seja superior, ainda mais se contarmos que ela tem 8x mais ram, é mais moderna e hoje o kernel 2.6.x também é mais rápido que o 2.4.x as chances são grandes de aumentar pelo menos uns 10% em relação ao resultado que eu cheguei...

outro ponto que pode ser crucial no quesito desempenho, é o correto particionamento dos seus discos... além de aumentar a segurança, vc equaciona seus dados de maneira que fica mais rápido o acesso até eles...

[]'s

Slice

----------


## fdotta

quanto ao particionamento, eu ja utilizo isso em minha maquinas scsi, aumentamenta significatimente a velocidade de acesso, principalmente de arquivos pequenos. Quanto ao raid 0 por software devo testa-lo nos proximos 15 a 20 dias... tem algum massete para instala-lo. Vou utilizar o suse 9.1 (mas nao é o personal).


[] Dotta

----------


## slice

pode seguir este tutorial do slacklife.com.br http://www.slacklife.com.br/article.php?sid=879

o que incrementei além disso, foi o script que postei neste mesmo tópico, pois quando vc restarta a maquina, ele não volta funcionando, e descobri que dava para restartar na mão e voltava a funcionar normalmente, foi ai que automatizei isto...

já testei raid0, raid1, partições ext3 e reiserfs e sempre funcionou beleza...

flw!

Slice

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> quanto ao particionamento, eu ja utilizo isso em minha maquinas scsi, aumentamenta significatimente a velocidade de acesso, principalmente de arquivos pequenos. Quanto ao raid 0 por software devo testa-lo nos proximos 15 a 20 dias... tem algum massete para instala-lo. Vou utilizar o suse 9.1 (mas nao é o personal).
> 
> 
> [] Dotta


No suse é muito fácil, dá pra vc fazer isso direto na instalação, se o seu micro ainda não possui um linux instalado nele, mas se já possui ai é igual ao outro..

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> fala cara, blz?!
> também apanhei pra colocar meu raid via software pra funfar corretamente, mas vamos lá...
> 
> Obs.: teu superblock naun foi pro espaço naun 
> 
> vc configurou teu /etc/raidtab corretamente???
> está ativando o raidtools antes de mais nada???
> esperimente criar um script assim em /etc/rc.d/rc.raid:
> 
> ...


Então cara, o meu raid já estava funcionando, mas derepente começou a dar este problema de superblock. Não mudei nada na configuração do raidtab dele, só mudei o kernel e acho que apaguei a partição da controladora de raid (promise). O hd não está nesta controladora, ele está no ide normal.
Quanto ao rc.raid eu tenho o seguinte:
#!/bin/sh
#
# Start or stop all RAID-arrays that are me
#
# Written by Rainer Weikusat <[email protected]
# Some modifications by Pekka Aleksi Knuuti

#* parameters
#
PATH=/sbin:/bin

RAIDSTART=/sbin/raidstart
RAIDSTOP=/sbin/raidstop
RAID0RUN=/sbin/raid0run
CONFIG=/etc/raidtab
DEBIANCONFIG=/etc/default/raid2

#* functions
#
list_devices()
.{
sed 's/#.*$//' $CONFIG | grep raiddev |
do
set -- $REPLY
echo $2
done
}

is_active()
{
# remove the leading /dev/, and possibl
NAME=$(echo $1 | sed -e 's/^\/dev\/\(md

grep -q "^$NAME : active" /proc/mdstat
}

read_param() # $1: raidd
{
DEV="$1"
PARAM="$2" sed 's/#.*$//' $CONFIG | while read REP
do
set -- $REPLY

if [ "$1" = raiddev ] && [ "$2" = $DEV
while read REPLY;
do
set -- $REPLY

if [ "$1" = raiddev ];
then
break
fi

if [ "$1" = $PARAM ];
then echo $2
fi
done
return
fi
done
}

start_device()
{
DEV="$1"

if [ "$(read_param $DEV persistent-supe
then
$RAIDSTART --configfile $CONFIG $DE
else
case "$(read_param $DEV raid-level)
0|linear)
$RAID0RUN --configfile $CONFIG
;;
*)
echo "Cannot auto-start old-sty
;;
esac

fi
}

#* main code
#
test -f $DEBIANCONFIG && . $DEBIANCONFIG
test "x$AUTOSTART" != "xtrue" && exit 0

if [ ! -f /proc/mdstat ] && [ -x /sbin/modp
modprobe -k md > /dev/null 2>&1
fi
if [ ! -f /proc/mdstat ]; then
echo 'raid2 init script failed; RAID dr
exit 1
fitest -f $CONFIG || exit 0

case "$1" in
start)
test -x $RAIDSTART && test -x $RAID0R

echo -n 'Starting RAID devices: '

list_devices | while read REPLY;
do
is_active $REPLY && continue
start_device $REPLY
done

echo done.
;;

stop)
test -x $RAIDSTOP || exit 0




echo -n 'Stopping RAID devices: '

RAID=`cat $CONFIG | grep raiddev | /u
for i in $RAID; do
RAIDDEV="$i $RAIDDEV"
done

for i in $RAIDDEV; do
is_active $i || continue
$RAIDSTOP --configfile $CONFIG $i &
done

echo done.
;;

restart|reload|force-reload)
$0 stop
sleep 2
$0 start
;;
esac


Que é a mesma coisa que vc passou....

Alguma outra sugestão?

----------


## slice

quando vc mudou o kernel, manteve ativo as opções de raid e multiple devices ativas no kernel???

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Sim...
Na verdade, como não está funcionando ( e eu achei que era o kernel) eu estou tentando também com o kernel antigo...
Durante o boot ele dá a mesma mensagem, ele fala que o superbloco é inválido ou que não existe.

----------


## slice

vc consegue montar as partições separadas, ou seja, fora do raid???

se conseguir, antes de mais nada, faça um backup dos teus dados, caso naun consiga, tente fazer um recover com e2fsck, realmente pode ser um superblock...

quando estava configurando o raid pela primeira vez, ele dava erros de superblock por não estar ativo o raidtools, mas depois de ativar ele montava tudo na boa...

[]'s

Slice

----------


## vonlinkerstain

O meu caso é um raid 0, e não o raid1... não tem como montar a partição separadamente....

Tentei o recover com o e2fsk que ele sugere -b 8139 (acho que algo assim) e não deu certo...


Mais alguma possiblidade?

----------


## fdotta

vc sempre tem a possiblidade do format c:... heheh... bricadeira, mas vc esta sem opcoes... eu ja nao saberia mais o q fazer...

[] Dotta :twisted:

----------

aconteceu isso comigo , soh que de uma forma diferente, nao tinha raid nem nada, era um sistema normal , com ext3, deu isso ai tentei de tudo e nao deu em nada, soh consegui refazendo as partições ..

----------


## slice

realmente naun sei mais o que pensar... 
raid0 é meio complicado, pois a segurança é pouca... os arquivos são dividos em vários fraguimentos ao serem salvos e nisso pode realmente acontecer erros...
houve alguma queda de energia ou desligamento incorreto???

sugiro que vc monte raid10, pois vc consegue aumentar o desempenho, sem perder a redundância  :Smile: 

vou dar uma pesquisada na net, se encontrar alguma coisa posto aê

[]'s

Slice

----------


## fdotta

cara falando nisso, como funciona o raid10, eu conheco varios raids, numca utilizeio o 10...

[] Dotta :twisted:

----------


## slice

o raid10 é a associação do raid1 + raid0, ou seja, segurança + desempenho  :Smile: 

vem nas principais placas controladoras raid do mercado, inclusive já vi em várias controladoras para hd's ide...

tipo vc coloca /dev/hda e /dev/hdc como raid0 e como redundância /dev/hdb em raid1 do /dev/hda e o /dev/hdd como raid1 do /dev/hdc

só que nestes casos, vc ocupa todos os canais ide e é aconselhavel fazer um backup cruzado (externo)...

o legal é que se por exemplo o /dev/hda der algum problema o /dev/hdb assume no lugar dele tipo 'hotswap'... Obs.: não sei se o raidtools faz isso automaticamente... mas se não fizer, é facil de criar um script que faça isso  :Smile: 

veja que no patote do raidtools tem os seguintes comandos:
raidhotadd, raidhotremove

e o hot é de quente, ou seja, não precisa de tirar o servidor de produção para fazer qualquer alteração (excecto conectar/desconectar os hd's), o que é bem interessante... 

sistemas de alto desempenho (hd's scsi e baias hotswap) somente justificam os investimentos se houver extremo uso de recursos ex.: servidores de db's de grandes indústrias, grandes redes, clusters para cálculos numéricos, etc onde o que manda é IO, ou seja a velocidade de entrada/saída de dados e onde muitas vezes, basta aumentar a quantidade de memória ram para se ter um aumento consideravel de performance...

[]'s

Slice

----------


## vonlinkerstain

E se eu somente refizer as partições, o risco de eu perder os dados são grandes?

Enquanto eu estava usando o raid nao houve nenhum desligamento erroneo, a única coisa mesmo, foi eu ter apagado a partição da controladora promise (que não tem nada haver com o meu raid) e que eu já tinha feito isso sem ter perda nenhuma de dados...

----------


## fdotta

> sistemas de alto desempenho (hd's scsi e baias hotswap) somente justificam os investimentos se houver extremo uso de recursos ex.: servidores de db's de grandes indústrias, grandes redes, clusters para cálculos numéricos, etc onde o que manda é IO, ou seja a velocidade de entrada/saída de dados e onde muitas vezes, basta aumentar a quantidade de memória ram para se ter um aumento consideravel de performance...
> 
> []'s
> 
> Slice


Bom este é exatamente meu caso.... processamento numerico GRANDE... eu tenho5 discos scsi u320 em RAID5 estou pensando em montar RAID50, q minha controladoda suporta.... sera que fica bom, claro vou colocar + 5 discos....

[] Dotta :twisted:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

acho que teu ganho de velocidade vai ser fantástico... raid 50....

Só não sei se isso é possível com 5 discos, pois as chaves que ele guarda no terceiro disco do raid 5 podem ser um problema....

----------


## slice

> E se eu somente refizer as partições, o risco de eu perder os dados são grandes?
> 
> Enquanto eu estava usando o raid nao houve nenhum desligamento erroneo, a única coisa mesmo, foi eu ter apagado a partição da controladora promise (que não tem nada haver com o meu raid) e que eu já tinha feito isso sem ter perda nenhuma de dados...


quando vc refaz suas partições, vc naun perde nenhum dado, pois vc somente altera a tabela de partiçoes e não os dados em si... (vc pode deletar a partição e depois de um bom tempo, vários reboots, etc e cria-las denovo que os dados estarão lá, intocáveis...)

se eu não me engano, vc usa fdisk -u (ou fdisk -l) e pega os start point e end point de cada partição, feito isso delete a partição e crie uma nova, mas com os mesmos start e end point´s depois tente montar ela normalmente...

[]´s

Slice

----------


## gmlinux

se usar o fdisk de linux, se usar o de windows a historia é outra....

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Blz...
Como as partições estão na mesma, o problema é só com o raid, vou refazer o raid com o raidtools.... Ai falo o que deu..


Abraços
Dirceu

----------


## slice

> Bom este é exatamente meu caso.... processamento numerico GRANDE... eu tenho5 discos scsi u320 em RAID5 estou pensando em montar RAID50, q minha controladoda suporta.... sera que fica bom, claro vou colocar + 5 discos....
> 
> [] Dotta :twisted:


legal... pela sua assinatura, vc usa cálculo numérico para estudos de fadiga/fratura de materiais aplicados à indústria naval, ou seja cálculo estrutural... tente contato com o pessoal da Engenharia da Embraer daqui de SJCampos, eles tem umas maquinas legais para cálculo numérico, outro dia estava vendo as fotos do data center da Engª e eles tem um cluster de 150 máquinas rodando redhat enterprise para cálculo e simulação de fluídos nas aeronaves... show de bola!!!

e com relação à parte de fadiga, meu Profº de CDI é hoje uma das maiores autoridades no Brasil sobre fadiga (Engº Sergio Henrique da Silva Carneiro)... o cara manja muito sobre isso... não vejo a hora de ver cálculo estrutural, elementos finitos, resistencia e elasticidade de materiais na facul...
aí vai ser a hora começar minha iniciação científica e de fazer meu 'clusterzinho' para brincar com esses cálculos  :Smile: 

[]'s

Slice

----------


## gmlinux

> Blz...
> Como as partições estão na mesma, o problema é só com o raid, vou refazer o raid com o raidtools.... Ai falo o que deu..
> 
> 
> Abraços
> Dirceu


mais se as partições estiverem dentro do raid, se vc refizer e ele reiniciar o raid, as partições (e qualquer dado que estiver lá)...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> mais se as partições estiverem dentro do raid, se vc refizer e ele reiniciar o raid, as partições (e qualquer dado que estiver lá)...


???
Se eu simplesmente refizer a partição raid, sem formatar o hd, dará problemas?

----------


## gmlinux

Seguinte, eu fiz um teste do raid 0, para poder confirmar, criei 2 arquivos com o dd e usei estes arquivos via device loop, para o teste, a sequencia (com os devidos argumentos  :Smile:  ) foi:
mkraid
mount
copiei arquivos grandes para dentro da partição (bkp tgz)
umount
raidstop
mkraid
mount
testei os arquivos

os testes ficaram ok, mais lembre-se, só utilize este expediente como último recurso, e usando as mesmas versões dos softwares e kernel... veja que eu não alterei nada no sistema, só executei os comandos.

Acredito, que se usar tudo igual, as metainformações criadas pelo raid ficaram exatamente nas mesmas posições, não sobrescrevendo o file system do disco.

No entanto, se o sistema de arquivos estiver corrompido, acho que o procedimento não vai adiantar...

bem, esta por sua conta e risco....

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Gostei do é por sua conta e risco....

Como o meu raid já é um pouco antigo, acho que não vou conseguir criá-lo com o mesmo kernel e o mesmo raidtools, pois já atualizei o sistema algumas vezes...

Vou tentar aqui, poir minha conta e risco, e depois conto o que deu...

Abraços
Dirceu

----------


## gmlinux

Boa sorte!

----------


## vonlinkerstain

ai galera, continuo f....

mkraid /dev/md1

cannot determine md version 6.
E só achei um forum de debian, só que está em Alemão, ou algo do tipo, que contém esta frase...

Alguém ai sabe resolver isso?

----------


## gmlinux

a versão dos utilitários de raid estão atuais em sincronismo com o kernel?

----------

O kernel é o 2.4.22 e o raidtools2 atualizeu ontém....

Teno o kernel 2.6.8, mas ele não encherga as partições do hdc então tenho que usar o 2.4.22, mas isso é algum problema na configuração do kernel que eu ainda não consegui resolver..


Abraços
Dirceu (vonlinkerstain offline)

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Vou tentar recompilar o kernel para que ele reconheça as partições do hdc, mas isso tá muito difícil

----------


## Markinux

Estou com uma dúvida cruel, tento instalar raid 0 - a controladora está na MB, e descobri que o raid dela é por software, mas tem um jumper na MB para ativar, e uma opçao no setup para dar enable, além de ter que espetar os HDS IDE em uma entrada própria.
OK, fiz tudo isto, e instalei o windows sem probema, e notei um grande ganho de performance.
mas ao tentar instalar o SUSE ele avisa para ler howto para converter para softraid (abortei a instalação), mas aí a dúvida cruel:
com estas configuraçoes de raid feitas na MB e no SEtup da MB eu consigo instalar o sistema nos HD sem ser em raid para depois de instalado usar os tools e converter para raid, ou como é que funciona na prática, já que no meu caso é exigido os acertos no hard, se instalar assim depois consigo bootar... e fazer a conversão...????

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Se o kernel do seu suse estiver reconhecendo os hds instalados no ide raid (hde, hdf, hdg, hdh) ai tu pode instalar o sistema nele normal, passe o boot para a opcao scsi (no setup) que ele ira bootar normalmente.


Eu aqui ainda nao consegui fazer o meu kernel reconhecer as particoes do hdc corretamente.

----------


## Markinux

Cara eu tentei mas ao instalar não deu boot, só apareceram um monte de 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 na tela e travou aí...

ao instalar o suse optei pelo particionamento manual e criei as raid nesta opção, mas o particionador não aceitou instalar em partição raid inteira, ele emitiu a mensagem que precisava pelo menos uma partição swap e uma /boot, sem raid para intalar, onde o resto todo seria na raid, beleza particionei, instalei e nada de boot.

agora o conflito é meu!!!!! se tem que ser por softraid e precisa pelo menos de uma partição normal, como isto é possível, já que os hd´s estão espetados na entrada da raid o jumper raid ativado, e no setup raid enable e na opçao de boot do setup está scsi, com esta configuração de hard, o linux não tinha que reconhecer e usar como Hardware RAID???? e instalar normal como o windows??? se isto não acontece porque dá erro ao tentar particionar normal com as opções RAID ativadas na plac???? 
afinal como se faz isto funcionar??? via hardware ou via software, já que nenhum dos dois funciona...???? qual o segredo (já tentei inst. como se fosse hard raid com o slack selecionando o kernel raid e no boot só dava 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 enchendo meia tela e travava...).

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Palma palma, nao priamos cânico...

E o seguinte, pro kernel ser carregado no sistema, nao e possivel que isto seja feito no raid, pois como e o kernel quem configura (comunica-se) com os hardwares do micro nao existe a possibilidade de vc carregar o kernel antes de configurar os hardwares (exemplo soft raid).

Ai e o seguinte, este erro do lilo tem algum significado, que eu ja não faço a mínima idéia do que é.
Perguntinhas, o sistema boota quando nao está na raid?
Passe todas as confirugações das suas partições, exemplo:
hda ext3 /boot
hdb etc ...

Lembre-se que a partição boot só precisa ter 60 mb....

----------


## Markinux

as partições e configuração so suse tá ok... mas como tem que ter uma partição swap e uma /boot, fora do raid para bootoar o boatloader não entra nela porque a placa mãe tá configurada para raid, precisa ficar assim para o windows funcionar em raid, aliás o windows tá em raid com o driver raid (o que o faz ter a partição metade em cada HD), porém o linux reconhece toda a sua partição como sendo /dev/hda1.

bem configurei o lilo certinho com 

boot = /dev/hda3 (onde está a part. /boot)
..
..
root = /dev/md0 (raid)

o suse faz isto tudo na instalação, mas não começa a carregar o sistema de jeito nenhum, e parece que não é o HD (pelo menos para o Lilo), pois instalei o lilo em diskete e deu o mesmo sintoma, ao inves de carregar o sistema a tela trava com meia tela de numeros ou 99 99 99 ou 01 01 01, 

tenho que desabilitar o raid na placa mãe, já que é um falso raid por hardware, porém com isto eu perco o raid que o windows conseguiu usar?

bem tem uma coisa também:

tentei direcionar o lilo para a imagem vmlinuz-raid e initdr-raid mas o instalador retorna imagem inexistente, então usei o vmlinuz normal. Mas acho que não é isto, pois parece que o lilo não lê a partição não raid que foi formatada com a placa mãe configurada em raid... :cry: :?: :!:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Cara, pelo o que eu sei o swap nao precisa ficar fora do raid, inclusive eu usava ele como raid no meu suse.
Aparentemente o seu lilo nao esta conseguindo buscar nem o kernel.
Vc ta instalando o lilo na MBR ou na particao do linux?

----------


## Markinux

me liguei em outra coisa, na instalação deste SuSE 9.1, na análise dos hd´s, tem uma msg de erro em inglês que diz mais ou menos que o kernel 2.6 não possui este suporte mas o 2.4 sim, se entendi bem, mas achei que o instalador faria esta troca automaticamente, será que está forçando a instalação com o kernel 2.6, e aí o problema?? como alterar esta instalação, já que a instalação manual é muíto complicada, e esta automática tá pondo o kernel 2.6.

----------


## Markinux

já tentei dos dois jeitos, a diferença é que de um jeito ao invés de bootoar aparecem um monte de 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 

e do outro 

99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 

será que se tiver um jeito de instalar com o kernel 2.4, não dê jeito.

a sua raid, tem configuração na placa mãe? estão ativadas, ou seus hd estão na ide normal sem nada de chipset para ajudar... é que sem ele o windows fica sem raid.

----------


## Markinux

Consegui fazer funfar perfeitamente, o suse é uma beleza vc faz tudo na instalação mesmo, quase que automaticamente, é só particonar manualmente e montar a raid no particionador, não esquecendo de uma partição /boot fora da raid de pelo menos 30 MB.

Mas para obter o sucesso, tive que desativar a Promisse FastTrack 100 (que é uma falsa raid por hardware, só o windows trabalhou com ela), e espetar de novo os HD´s na IDE normal, e adeus promisse, e adeus raid no windows, bem só usava o windows para dois jogos (Enter The Matrix e Tomb Raider) e para programar em pascal, mas já baixei o free pascal para linux, e o WineX para rodar jogos no Linux, então extingui definitivamente o windows de minha máquina.

Só fiquei na dúvida o raid assim melhora mesmo a performance???
meu processador é Athlon XP 1700+ e tenho 256MB de ram.

----------


## whinstonrodrigues

o sistema avisa quando 1 disco para ?

----------

> como esta o status do seu raid? ele esta ativo e operante sem mensagens de erro?


 :cry: :wink: :arrow:

----------

